# New use for Sabiki rigs



## pmurphy (Aug 24, 2009)

My cousin and me went freshwater fishing today and I brought a couple sabikis along just to see what would happen. Well, we caught over 50 perch and landed one bass that was about 2 pounds. We lost several more bass due to break offs. We would have caught lots more perch but the bass ruined the two sabikis I brought. We were both shocked with how well they worked. We were really shocked that bass were hitting it. Has anybody else used them for anything else besides catching bait?


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang.


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

I've always wondered if they would work. I guess I know now. Which ones were you using?


----------



## pmurphy (Aug 24, 2009)

The Mustard number 6 with the green head and shimmer body.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

hahaha wow. ima have to just get the flyrod out and hook one up.


----------



## guam_bomb80 (Nov 17, 2010)

jdhkingfisher said:


> hahaha wow. ima have to just get the flyrod out and hook one up.


It works, really fun on a 3/4wt


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

heck yea i got a 3wt and a 6 wt


----------



## pmurphy (Aug 24, 2009)

You'd have a sure enough fight on your hands with a fly rod. I was catching them four at a time and that was a heavy load for 10# test on spinning tackle.


----------



## Pass Time (Feb 6, 2009)

I may be wrong, but isn't there a rule that states no multiple hook rigs on a handheld rod can be used for the taking of any freshwater species? Anyone?

Edited...sorry, I see you are from Miss and the laws may be different from Florida...helluva good idea though!


----------



## whyworry (Aug 17, 2010)

I have heard of them being tried for crappie, (look like a school of minnows) but have never heard of any success.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

thats cool, might have to try it.


----------

